# Funderland for 5 and 3 year old kids?



## Hillsalt (2 Jan 2011)

I haven't been to Funderland since i was 12 but now I hope to bring my 2 kids. I am traveling from the west of Ireland and don't want to waste my time if it pile of crap.

My kids are 3 and 5. 
Is it appropriate for them?
Or is it aimed at older kids? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest110 (2 Jan 2011)

There is something their for all ages. I was there 2 years ago and out the back of funderland they had some stuff for the younger kids. It should be worth the trip for the kids at least


----------



## gianni (3 Jan 2011)

Hillsalt said:


> I haven't been to Funderland since i was 12 but now I hope to bring my 2 kids. I am traveling from the west of Ireland and don't want to waste my time if it pile of crap.
> 
> My kids are 3 and 5.
> Is it appropriate for them?
> ...




I would think that its too crowded and noisy for very young kids. It is mainly for older kids/young adults.


----------



## huskerdu (3 Jan 2011)

My kids love it and loved it when they were aged 3 and 5.  There is stuff for all ages. 

It is noisy but this bothers me much more than them, and in the last 2 years, I haven't seen it crowded any time we were there. 

However, for younger kids, its the same as any funfair and I'm not so sure it is worth a long drive, as you will probably only get 2 hours entertainment out of it.


----------



## Complainer (3 Jan 2011)

Seems like a long journey, just to get a funfair.


----------



## Hillsalt (3 Jan 2011)

Complainer said:


> Seems like a long journey, just to get a funfair.



Us culchies love to go the big smoke for a big day out.





Also, we are visiting he in-laws.


----------



## Complainer (3 Jan 2011)

Hillsalt said:


> Also, we are visiting he in-laws.



OK, that might make sense so. My 7 year old did a trip to Funderland as part of a friend's party. They enjoyed an hour or two there, but there were lots of things that they couldn't or wouldn't do.

There is lots of free stuff happening in Dublin in National Museum, National Gallery, Chester Beatty Library too, if you fancy a bit of cultural activity for them. How about one of the ice skating sessions instead?


----------



## Hillsalt (3 Jan 2011)

Complainer said:


> OK, that might make sense so. My 7 year old did a trip to Funderland as part of a friend's party. They enjoyed an hour or two there, but there were lots of things that they couldn't or wouldn't do.
> 
> There is lots of free stuff happening in Dublin in National Museum, National Gallery, Chester Beatty Library too, if you fancy a bit of cultural activity for them. How about one of the ice skating sessions instead?



Thanks Complainer. The 3 year is not in that zone. I will give her another few years. There is an ice skating rink here in Galway. Anyway, we have talked ourselves out of Funderland for the moment. 

We were in the Zoo a few months ago and thoroughly enjoyed the experience.


----------

